# فكره نظام Gps



## حنظله (25 أغسطس 2007)

*شبكة الأقمار الصناعية المتكاملة في نظام GPS*​أنظمة تحديد الموقع Global Positioning System (GPS) هي عبارة عن منظومة من 27 قمر صناعي يدور حول الكرة الأرضية (فعليا 24 قمر صناعي مستخدم و3 اقمار أحتياطية تعمل في حالة تعطل اي من الأقمار الرئيسية). وأنظمة استقبال المعلومات من GPS تشبه اجهزة الجوال تستطيع تحديد موقعك بدقة في الابعاد الثلاثة على سطح الارض. ويكون هذا النظام فعالاً في حالة التواجد في الأماكن المكشوفة فتستخدم في الرحلات الاستكشافية وفي الملاحة الجوية والبحرية وفي التطبيقات العسكرية والتطبيقات المدنية. 


*أحد الأقمار الصناعية العاملة في نظام GPS*​​فجهاز تحديد الموقع GPS يستخدم في الحروب الحديثة على سبيل المثال في حرب الخليج، هذا الجهاز جعل من الحرب وكأنها لعبة كمبيوتر يقوم فيها المهاجم بتحديد احداثيات الهدف بدقة ووالقذيفة الموجهة تعتمد على نظام GPS للوصول الى الهدف المحدد. فقد شاهدنا كيف يمكن مهاجمة أهداف معينة بدقة متناهية وكأن تلك القذائف ترى وتعرف ماذا تفعل. 
*فكرة عمل نظام الــــ GPS *










معلومة واحدة من شخص تعطي ابعاد كبيرة لمكان تواجدك على الارض.​معلومتان من شخصين تحدد مكانك بدقة اكثر.​ثلاث معلومات من ثلاث اشخص تعطي مكانك بالضبط.​ 
وبهذه الفكرة تعمل الاقمار الثالثة لتحديد موقعك على سطح الأرض حيث يصنع كل قمر سطح كروي ومن تقاطعات هذه الأسطح مع سطح الكرة الأرضية يتم تحديد الموقع بدقة كبيرة. 


*تقاطع الاسطح الكروية عن الأقمار الصناعية الثالثة مع سطح الأرض يعطي نقطة هي المكان الموجود فيه جهاز الاستقبال GPS*​ 
كل قمر من الأقمار الــ 24 يرسل باستمرار على نفس التردد إشارة كهرومغناطيسية محملة على موجة ترددها 1575MHz كل قمر صناعى له شفرة معينة Code خاصة به ترسل مع الإشارة الحاملة وبالتالى يمكن لأى قمر صناعى يلتقط هذه الشفرة أن يحدد مكان وزمان تواجد هذا القمر. 
أما المستقبل فهو جهاز في حجم راديو صغير يحتوى على دوائر إلكترونية معقدة يتحكم بها ميكروبروسسر Microprocessor متطور يقوم المستقبل بتحديد الموقع بإستخدام طريقتين مختلفتين الأولى تعتمد على إزاحة دوبلر  Doppler Shift للاشارات الكهرومغناطيسية المرسلة من الأقمار الصناعية وهذه الإزاحة تكون ناتجة عن السرعة النسبية بين الأرض والأقمار الصناعية. 




*إستخدامات نظام الــ  GPSالحالية والمستقبلية.* 
كثيرون جدا الذين يستخدمون هذا النظام مثل البواخر الكبيرة وحتى القوارب الخاصة تستعين بالــ GPS لتحديد موقعها في البحار والمحيطات كذلك شركات النقل تستخدم هذا النظام لتحديد مواقع سياراتها فمثلا شركات السيارات الأجرة في أوربا تستخدم الـــ GPS حتى ترسل أقرب سيارة متواجدة بجوار صاحب الطلب. 



وفي النهاية أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت فكرة تحديد الموقع بالأقمار الصناعية ومدى تأثيرها على حياتنا فى السنوات القادمة من حيث زيادة الكفاءة وتقليل المخاطر في جميع أنواع المواصلات وكذلك مراقبة كل التحركات على الأرض سواء كانت بشرية أو حتى تغيرات في الظروف المناخية أو حركة الزلازل. 



منقول عن موقع الدكتور حازم سكيك


----------



## حنظله (25 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو من الله أن يوفقني في خدمه أبناء أمتي


----------



## غيث طارق (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة
احببت ان اضيف بعض المعلومات عن الموضوع
هناك نوعين من البث الذي تستخدمه الولايات المتحدة لاقمارها المستخدمة في هذا النظام
النوع الاول : هو النوع العسكري والذي تكون نسبة الخطء فيه قليلة جدا
النوع الثاني: هو النوع المدني اي للاستخدامات المدنية ويضاف اليه نسبة خطا لظمان عدم استخدامه للاغراض العسكرية
وتكون نسبة الخطاء على شكل دالة مستمرة طولها 365 يوم وتتغير يوميا
وهناك طرق جديدة لتصحيح الخطاء تم اكتشافها ودخلت الى الخدمة
اما بالنسبة تقنية الاتصالات التي يبث منها القمر فهي تقنية رقمية تستخدم التضمين الطوري للموجة المرسلة Psk


----------



## حنظله (28 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكراا كتيير للأخ غيث طارق على مشاركته ومعلوماته المفيده


----------



## الطامح العماني (1 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذي المعلومات الرائعة
بس أكون سعيد لو حطيت Block Diagram 
لــ : transmitter and Reciever
أشكرك أخي مره ثانية 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## م المصري (1 مارس 2008)

موضوع رائع بكل المقاييس ........ 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## 3adel (2 مارس 2008)

thank you for this article


----------



## زياد قباني (3 مارس 2008)

حنظله

مشكور على طرح الشرح 

و ان شاء الله مفيد للجميع


زياد


----------



## عياد عماره (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي(( حنظله)) علي هده المعلومات القيمه علي نظام gps
واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح هدا اولا.......... وتانيا انا في حاجه لطريقت استعمال gps في الهبوط ils
وشكرا


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (25 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي على هدة المعلومات


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا اخي علي هذه المعلومات واكرمك الله وجعلك زخرا لهذه الامة وتكون مثلا كسابقك حنظلة ( رضى الله عنه) غسيل الملائكة.


----------



## hello77 (5 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك
معلومات مفيدة جداً


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 يونيو 2008)

معلومات مفيدة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو المعالي المصري (17 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## virtualknight (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل حرف كتبته في هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## tand (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## سعيد الشايب (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## انتصار حامد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وفقك الله


----------



## nour el din (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر اااا جزيلا لك


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات الجميلة و الرائعة


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## Sharjah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ghareebi (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
موضوع إبداع


----------



## ahmed alwash (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد ان اعرف مقدار الدقة في القراءه المسافات 
مهندس احمد علوش


----------



## احمد عبداللطيف حسن (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي سا باشا علي المعلومات حلوة دي
دماغ عليااااااااا قوي يا جماعه


----------



## الحاتم (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا لهذه المعلومات المبسطة


----------

